
Apple and Google expand coronavirus warning software - danso
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/09/01/apple-google-exposure-notification-express/
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/ZEfcx](https://archive.vn/ZEfcx)

